# British National Hillclimb up Winnat's Pass - Sunday 31st October



## DCLane (25 Oct 2021)

This Sunday there's the British National Hillclimb championship: https://www.velouk.net/2021/10/25/startlist-british-hill-climb-championships/

It's taking place from 8am up Winnat's Pass in Derbyshire:







I'm there for son no. 2 who's off with the Junior Male group, plus some others in his team. The _really_ fast men are off after 9.50am, with the fastest women from 10.25am.

Basically it's "ride as hard uphill as you can for 3-4 minutes, trying not to die".


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Basically it's "ride as hard uphill as you can for 13-14 minutes, trying not to die".



Corrected for factual accuracy. At least for me.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

I walked up it once (without a bike!) and thought...

Ooh, this is scenic
Aaargh, this is VERY steep!
Are they closing the road for it? (If not, it would be really iffy in traffic!)


----------



## midlife (25 Oct 2021)

Slopes off to Google to see if they still do hill climbs at Brantingham near Hull


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Are they closing the road for it? (If not, it would be really iffy in traffic!)


It helps if one follows the link! 



> This year, no doubt at great expense, *the road has been closed for the Sunday morning* and so 300 riders from around the country are going to be leaving the start house at 30 second intervals to race against the hill, them against the hill, as great hill climber Mary Wilkinson said to me on Saturday. It won’t only just be a battle against the hill but the weather as showers are expected which means a damp slippery road for the riders.


----------



## Sharky (26 Oct 2021)

It will be a great event. I think it was the 1967 event on Winnats that our club run rode out to when I was a mere 17 Yr old. Don't think we got close to the road for all the crowds and had to watch from high up the hill.

A great spectacle - will always remember it.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2021)

I watched it on *Ramsbottom Rake* about 20 years ago. That was a good morning out. (Similar length and gradient to Winnats, though not as scenic!)


----------



## Joffey (26 Oct 2021)

That would be a good watch - shame I'm away


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2021)

That's a good proper hill for it! {EDIT} I see the wimps are only doing the climb over 1/3 of the climb though, albeit the steep bit.

Sometime its held on shorter ascents. I rode up Winnats once into a headwind, It wasn't pleasant, but the descent via Edale was much nicer, I actually did over Mam Tor & down Edale twice having looped back round and then Burbage moor for good measure at the end. I'd just stopped off for a ride on my way up to see my folks in Whitby.






Good luck to Lane Jnr.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Oct 2021)

I avoid going up Winnats. As a larger rider it is not one of my favourites. The ramp towards the end is partiularly unpleasant. One of the favourites for the climb did a recky up it the other day. His VAM on Strava was not far shy of 2500 on the steeper bits.


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2021)

It's a horrible hill. I used to do it when young and stupid using a 42 x 21. Not a chance now. Weaving is difficult due to traffic.


----------



## Gillstay (26 Oct 2021)

Just thinking about racing up that has made my knees ache.


----------



## HLaB (26 Oct 2021)

Is the wind the right way for Winnats? That's been the real challenge the times I have done it.


----------



## DCLane (26 Oct 2021)

HLaB said:


> Is the wind the right way for Winnats? That's been the real challenge the times I have done it.



It's going to be wet. With a headwind. The result is it'll be all that much harder.

Son no. 2 had a go in wind and a crosswind in August: he got blown over as his 5.2kg hillclimb bike has 50mm deep section wheels.


----------



## Soltydog (26 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> Slopes off to Google to see if they still do hill climbs at Brantingham near Hull


There is a hill climb near Brantingham Dale, but last time I saw it advertised (pre Covid) it was up Spout Hill


----------



## midlife (26 Oct 2021)

Soltydog said:


> There is a hill climb near Brantingham Dale, but last time I saw it advertised (pre Covid) it was up Spout Hill



Thanks, I was thinking about Spout Hill


----------



## Soltydog (26 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> Thanks, I was thinking about Spout Hill


I've just checked & you've just missed out this year, it was 2 weeks ago, on Sunday 10th Oct  City Road Club organise it


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's going to be wet. With a headwind. The result is it'll be all that much harder.
> 
> Son no. 2 had a go in wind and a crosswind in August: he got blown over as his 5.2kg hillclimb bike has 50mm deep section wheels.


The say the Hill climb community are masochists, so they should be happy!

I'd be thinking about swapping my wheels for something shallower, if its very windy. I guess they are his lightest set too, but not much aero gain to be had on a 20% incline and the last thing you want is to be battling to keep it in a straight line.


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2021)

@T4tomo - despite being 50mm deep the wheels on my son's hillclimb bike are only 1100g so really light with lightweight tubs on. 

We've an alternative set of 1400g 24mm deep non-carbon wheels with clinchers which we'll bring as back-up but otherwise only have 50mm+ deep in carbon unfortunately.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2021)

Bejesus they are light (I bet they weren't cheap), and 300g penalty is quite a bit in that world. Pray for light wind!


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Bejesus they are light (I bet they weren't cheap), and 300g penalty is quite a bit in that world. Pray for light wind!



He'll need a good poop before hand.

I used to do hill climbs as an end of season thing, thoroughly hated them, but we'd win the 'non-sponsored' team awards, so was worth the £5 in prize money. We'd get beat by Manchester Wheelers and that Mr Boardman fella.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Oct 2021)

Hacienda71 said:


> I avoid going up Winnats. As a larger rider it is not one of my favourites. The ramp towards the end is partiularly unpleasant. One of the favourites for the climb did a recky up it the other day. His VAM on Strava was not far shy of 2500 on the steeper bits.


Similarly I avoid it. Whilst the entrants are only doing the steep bit, the whole climb out of Castleton is very tricky to pace correctly.

Kick off with 1-2% drag out of the village, everyone a bit nervous and giddy, so you always go a bit too fast. Turn off and it's 7%, you can see the climb proper so you go too hard on this bit too. Over the first cattlegrid and it's 12% and you're wondering why you tried to show off on the drag out of Castleton. But then it gets worse and worse and tops at 20% ish near the top

Sadly I'm away as I bet it'll be real spectacle. Looks like a race between Andy Feather and Tom Bell. Bell FTW


----------



## T4tomo (2 Nov 2021)

good prediction from @nickyboy How did the boy get on @DCLane?


----------



## DCLane (2 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> good prediction from @nickyboy How did the boy get on @DCLane?



OK, but not great. He came 23rd out of 50 in the Junior Men's with a time of 4:12 although one of his team-mates came 3rd. The obligatory photo:


----------



## T4tomo (2 Nov 2021)

He looks like he was giving it his all!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> OK, but not great. He came 23rd out of 50 in the Junior Men's although one of his team-mates came 3rd. The obligatory photo:


Well done!

For many of us, getting to the top without pushing would be cause for celebrations


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Nov 2021)

I’d still be coming up the hill.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> good prediction from @nickyboy How did the boy get on @DCLane?


Easy prediction. The only HCs he's not win this season are the 6-7% ones. Over 10% he seems unbeatable at the moment

Story about Tom Bell:

In 2016 I'd seen him recording great times up Holme Moss (at time he lived in Holmfirth). He entered the National HC that year and the bookies priced him as an outsider as he had very little HC competition form. 250-1, completely the wrong odds as the bookies didn't know about Strava

I put a tenner on each way. First three to count.

He came fourth by about a second


----------



## DCLane (2 Nov 2021)

Advance notice for 2022: it's rumoured to be up The Old Shoe in Llangollen near Wrexham. You've time to get practising


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2021)

_You sadistic b*st*rds!!! _

Men's highlights video...


Women's highlights video...


----------



## DCLane (5 Nov 2021)

When the women's winner shaves her head just to save weight you know it's serious 

You've time to get ready for next year's @ColinJ - you too could be shouted/screamed/rang at to ride so hard you throw up &/or pass out at the top  I'll be in North Wales either competing and/or supporting riders depending upon whether myself, son no. 2 or his team-mates get places.


----------



## matticus (5 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> When the women's winner shaves her head just to save weight you know it's serious


Ha ha!

She's always had short hair - works at Pankhurst Cycles (her team), who are my 2nd nearest, and favourite proper bike shop. They'll fix ye ancient tourers OR setup your race rig 👍


----------



## MartinQ (5 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Advance notice for 2022: it's rumoured to be up The Old Shoe in Llangollen near Wrexham. You've time to get practising



At least there is the cafe at the top :-). It is a fairly constant grind up there, though the bit after the cattle grid always gets me.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> You've time to get ready for next year's @ColinJ - you too could be shouted/screamed/rang at to ride so hard you throw up &/or pass out at the top  I'll be in North Wales either competing and/or supporting riders depending upon whether myself, son no. 2 or his team-mates get places.


I was actually feeling a bit sad watching those videos because I realised that I will never be able to push myself that hard again. 

I have never been _super_-fit, but I used to be very sturdy and could take a lot of punishment so I just used to ride as hard as I could on steep hills and let the fitness (or lack of it) determine my speed. 

After my serious health problems of 2012/2013 though my body can no longer take the stress. I can cope with (say) a controlled 85-90% effort, but if I get _too _close to 100% effort my heart rhythm goes out of whack and that scary problem can sometimes last 12-24 hours. The other problem is that my left lung feels like it now has only has about 50% of its original function so whatever training I do, I will effectively be limited to about 75% of my natural limit. That could still be a pretty good level fitness, but not a _superb_ level.

I will be with you in spirit in Wales, but I definitely will _NOT_ be competing!


----------



## Ridgeway (5 Nov 2021)

Haven't ridden Winnat's since i was a lad, used to do it quite often in my late teens and seeing those videos has made my mind up to do it next time when we're back over (fingers crossed next summer). 

I'm targeting 2mins and 59secs but anything under 10mins will do

Used to remember that whilst riding up it's certainly a killer, but when riding down the chance of actually getting killed was probably higher not a hill you can descend fast on and hoping over that lower cattle grid was iffy to say the least if there was a car coming up


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Nov 2021)

There were a couple of deaths there in the last few years. I think one rider hit the wall at the bottom near the cattle grid. I rode down it a couple of days after one of the deaths. Made sure I didn't go too fast.


----------



## nomisp (6 Nov 2021)

Supprised and pleased seeing so many not wearing helmets , I thought almost every organised event insisted on helmet wearing .


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2021)

nomisp said:


> Supprised and pleased seeing so many not wearing helmets , I thought almost every organised event insisted on helmet wearing .



CTT don't insist on helmets except for under 18's.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Nov 2021)

17 year old Sannah Zaman, who won the Junior Women's event is from Bigfoot CC in Bromley, a club that is famous for having me as a former member.


----------



## matticus (6 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> CTT don't insist on helmets except for under 18's.


Yup.
Audax don't require them either. It's kinda interesting the correlation between helmet rules and high entry fees ...


----------



## Legs (7 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Men's highlights video...



My bro from 2:36 to 2:41


----------

